# Sprachen dauerhaft einstellen?



## Falkulus (14. Juni 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Sprache von Gemeinsprache dauerhaft auf die Heimatsprache einzustellen?  Ich finde es sehr verwirrend wenn zwei Nachtelfen in Sturmwind in der Gemeinsprache plaudern. Das passierte mir aber oft selbst schon. 

Elune Ador
             Falkulus


----------



## Falkulus (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe inzwischen selbst eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden: 

Das Addon LanguageClyce stellt auch nach einem disc automatisch die letzte gewählte Sprache ein, d.h. wenn ich möchte das mein Char immer darnassisch spricht dann kann ich das so einstellen, und der Char wird auch nach einem disc oder relogin immer noch auf darnassisch eingestellt bleiben. 

Eine nette Sache für Rollenspieler wie ich finde. 

Elune Ador
                Fallk


----------

